# Lethal RTA GM Mods



## Timwis (16/11/21)

The Lethal RTA is a 25mm in diameter single coil RTA by GM Mods in collaboration with QP Design!







(Limited Edition 2100pc)
Black and Stainless

Detail:
25mm Diameter
Single coil side mounted deck
Two metal deck airflow inserts
Double barre deck airflow insert
Honeycomb deck airflow insert
Clip top cap for top filling
Adjustable Bottom Honeycomb airflow
3ml Glass (With 2mL Insert for TPD/EU)
4ml Bubble glass
Black 810 drip tip
Clear 810 drip tip
6 Removable/threaded drip tip top sections
Black top section
Blue top section
Clear top section
Red top section
Green top section
Ultem top section
Accessory bag
Serial number + authentication card

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/21)

This looks like a cloud chucker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> This looks like a cloud chucker


Possibly, never have used anything from either GM Mods or QP Design but I know QP Design atomisers have quite a few fans! Does seem a spacious deck when just a single coil, can see a large exotic sitting in there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/21)

Timwis said:


> Possibly, never have used anything from either GM Mods or QP Design but I know QP Design atomisers have quite a few fans! Does seem a spacious deck when just a single coil, can see a large exotic sitting in there!


You missed on the Juggerknot Mini mate! It’s awesome for RDL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

